# S&W 669 As a First Gun?



## PermaGrin (Sep 25, 2011)

I have the opportunity to purchase a used 669 from a friend of mine; he's a long term law enforcement officer, and the type of guy who takes care of his things. He's only sellng the thing because I told him I wanted a gun, and so he'll have an excuse to buy a new toy. I just moved to rural Florida; and feel the need for home protection, but want something concealable as I ride a motorcycle through some really rural and rough-seeming parts. I've never owned a gun, but I've shot some at ranges with my buddies. I like the feel of the 669, and do pretty well with it on the range. It feels a bit heavy, and I'm not sure how concealable it will be. 

Can any of you mavens confirm that this is a decent gun for a first timer? I've read many positive reviews, the only negative I've come across is that the sights aren't great. I'm also having a hard time figuring out what a fair price would be. My friend would never rip me off, but I don't think he's up on resale value either. The gun feels like it shoot smoothly, and has only one or two scratches in the finish; nothing I would call a "gouge." It's not his daily service weapon, it's part of his home protection cache.

Thank in advance.


----------

